
Uber and Lyft drivers built a global protest in just a few weeks - seancaptain
https://www.fastcompany.com/90345877/heres-why-uber-and-lyft-drivers-around-the-world-are-striking-today
======
shirajec
Still can't get over this new feature they wanted to intro
[https://screenshot-magazine.com/technology/big-data-vs-
the-s...](https://screenshot-magazine.com/technology/big-data-vs-the-sesh-the-
bigger-problem-with-uber-knowing-when-youre-too-drunk/)

